# 750 spun bearing



## kmw1dad (Jun 27, 2011)

2009 750i - Looks like I get to join the club of spun bearings. Kawasaki said it was oil starved, waiting to see if Kawi will honor the warranty. Local stealer wants $6000 to rebuild. How much could I expect to get total $$ for parting one out?

Is there a design problem with the 750, seems to be an awful lot of spun bearings on here.... just wondering.

Kevin


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

$6000!!!! Only crap balls!!! Mine was completely rebuilt for $1900


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Could always pull it and do it yourself.....


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

**** you guys are scarring me here, I am thinking about an engine kit in my 09 to go faster but now I want to sell it!!!


----------



## Snyiper (May 16, 2012)

speed = money How deep are your pockets?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't do a engine unless you got to rebuild anyways, dealers charge a arm and a leg to rebuild, the one here in Arkansas charge $1500 just to take the motor out, hunter works was goin to charge me $3000 for a complete rebuild with a amr std bore kit which isnt a bad price


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Pockets are deep enough to buy a Can Am if needed lol but my Brute hasn't let me down and the Standard Bore Kits seem really really good.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keep in mind that majority of spun bearings were caused by lack of oil.It only takes a minute to check oil level.I wonder if the polaris 850's have the same issues.Even out on the trail during hot days,I'll double check the oil level.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

2500 will get you a full rebuild, head porting and tuned with a std bore kit. Thats dropping the bike off.

I've come across something with these engines. When i rebuild i don't let the crank and rod markings determined the color of bearing. I check the clearances myself. From doing that, I've found those clearances to be on the extreme tight side of the allowed tolerance in the Manuel. When you have a clearence that tight, there will be oil starvation.. Theres been more times than non that the crank needs to be turned down more to get enough clearance. Something you guys should check when biulding.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DSC said:


> 2500 will get you a full rebuild, head porting and tuned with a std bore kit. Thats dropping the bike off.
> 
> I've come across something with these engines. When i rebuild i don't let the crank and rod markings determined the color of bearing. I check the clearances myself. From doing that, I've found those clearances to be on the extreme tight side of the allowed tolerance in the Manuel. When you have a clearence that tight, there will be oil starvation.. Theres been more times than non that the crank needs to be turned down more to get enough clearance. Something you guys should check when biulding.


good info sir...


----------

